# Christmas Music already



## bbq engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

Is it just me...I hated scanning through the presets on my radio this last Monday, and there were 2 stations already playing Christmas music...WTF?? They started on November 1st. Now don't get me wrong, I am not a scrouge by any means, I absolutely love the holidays and am more generous and giving than I probably should be, but I personally believe that there shouldn't be a peep of christmas music before Thanksgiving (at the earliest). Why, why, why, why, why? What are your thoughts?


----------



## smokin' dick (Nov 7, 2009)

It was a toss-up for me. Was gonna say never but the radios stations I listen to are either Public Radio or some of the college stations that play a real wide variety of music. Christmas music for our househopld is short lived to about a week or so.
I have walked out of stores when the most hated Christmas Song of All, IHMO, was being played. Felize Navidad. That's one horrible earworm!!!


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 7, 2009)

Mrs. Engineer has an absolutely viceral reaction to "Grandma got run over by a reindeer".  I swear my adorable little wife will about rip the radio out of the truck if it happened to come on...this will be followed by "I HATE that ******* song!"

It secretly makes me smile.


----------



## rivet (Nov 7, 2009)

The worst is being subjected to tinny-sounding, bad recordings of Christmas music over the gas station loudspeakers BEFORE HALLOWEEN!

I purposely avoid my usual and convenient gas station for just that reason over the holidays.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont listen to stations that play it, but if it makes other happy its all good imho.


----------



## smokin' dick (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep, I'm with her on that one too.


----------



## rod guy (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm already sick of the crap!!If it wasn't for the Grandson, I wouldn't even have a tree. It's all about how much you spend these days.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't care that it's a marketing thing CHRISTMAS is in december not October.


----------



## rod guy (Nov 7, 2009)

If they would leave it that way I could tolerate it.


----------



## alx (Nov 7, 2009)

Dang it.....Now i cant get " Oh by Golly have a holly-jolly christmas-- this year" out of my head...


----------



## ddave (Nov 7, 2009)

There's a local radio station here that plays it from the day after Thanksgiving through Christmas Day until midnight.  After that, it's back to their regular programming.

I think that's the perfect time frame.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2009)

Maybe she would like a recording of "Grandpa Go Run Over By a Beer Truck"  I can copy and send it to you... LOL

Here are the lyrics...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 7, 2009)

I love it! BUT, after I've digested my Thanksgiving season.
The only thing that sets me off of the Holiday Tunes is one called "All I want for Christmas is a Hippopotamusssssus". What a 'stupid' song. Don't they know they Poop in thier bath water?
 Just sayin'


----------



## ddave (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep.  Hafta agree with ya there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Even my 8 year old daughter thinks it's stupid.  And I assume their target audience was kids. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I can't imagine they'd record that song thinking adults would like it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## deepwoodsdeacon (Nov 7, 2009)

Okay I know I'll catch a bunch of crap for this but...I could and somtimes do listen to it year round. It's not about the marketing with me, it"s more the message. Just sayin'.
Merry Christmas, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




DWD


----------



## psychobrew (Nov 7, 2009)

It's marketing.  It's going to take a huge effort to get people in the Christmas spirit this year due to the economy.  The stations are probably paid to start it early (or have some connection to companies that proffit from Christmas spending).  Retailers are trying to get a head start so they have a chance of making some money.  I think they started the Christmas season early last year as well.

Speaking of which, I wonder how many retailers are going out of business in January.  It's a sad reality, but I don't think consumers are going to want to spend much cash unless companies start hiring so they feel their jobs are secure, but companies don't want to hire unless people are spending money.  It's a big game of chicken.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 7, 2009)

I love the sounds of Christmas after the Thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 8, 2009)

Ha!   You guys made my day, hippos that poop in their bathwater, grannies run over by drunk reindeer?  That's considered Christmas music now?

You have given me something to add to my list of what's good about living in Tahiti, ...no Christmas music!

*DWD*, no offense meant, but, the original message of 'Christmas' is the pagan celebration of Saturnaila, when the people helped the sun god overcome the god of winter by hanging candles on their trees, by December 25th they knew they had won because after the 21st the days started to get longer.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...I'm not against Christmas, love it, already done my shopping. We bake hundreds of cookies, wrap them as presents and give them out to the children here, for most it is the only present they will receive, that is the message of "Christ's Day," ...Jesus loves you and is thinking of you when no one else is.

Gene


----------



## ellymae (Nov 8, 2009)

I have already seen 2 TV commercials with Christmas themes. Makes me crazy.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 8, 2009)

If they want to play it on the radio year around that's fine with me.  It's their station and I can turn it off.  But it's the freaking stores that are already driving me nuts with the music and all the Chistmas displays.  But I suppose in this economy they're doing all they can to make a buck.

Since we had great weather today, I got all my lights hung up.  Only turned them on for a few minutes to look things over.  Then they're off until the day after Thanksgiving til New Years Day.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd have voted for the 1st December till Newyears eve , but it wasn't an option. 
I love Christmas music...not the hippo song though... and my wife for some unknown reason has to play those damm chipmunks album over and over and over. I stole her album and tossed it away. She promptly downloaded it off the net and charged it to me. 

As for the _commerc i a l i s m_ . ( <----- unnessesary Censorship rears its ugly head. )Well it keeps lots of stores alive when otherwise they would have to close their doors. 

My wife and I have taken the pressure off of Christmas by giving each other gift certificates. I always used to give her something she couldn't use or didn't even want. She always bought me some really useless tool that I usually already had only of better of quality. 
Some people told us that is just not in the Christmas spirit. However it makes us happy and isn't that the point. 

I keep my Christmas lights up all year and turn them when we order pizza so the Pizza guy can find our house easily. Works really well.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 13, 2009)

I wish we were neighbors..We could exchange bulbs and stuff..You are the man and my newest hero...along with Jeramiah Johnson, Willie, and that guy that sings the Free Credit report Song...

Well I married my dream girl
I married my dream girl
But she didn't tell me her credit was bad
So now instead of living in a pleasant suburb
We're living in the basement at her mom and dad's.
No we can't get a loan
For a respectable home
Just because my girl defaulted on an old credit card
If we'd gone to free credit report dot com
I'd be a happy bachelor with a dog and a yard.
I love the xmas music..


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 13, 2009)

I gotta try that, No Way could they use the excuse we got lost and couldn't find the house anymore... LOL


----------

